# Nissan’s NISMO Brand Could Get a Standalone Supercar



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan’s performance sub-brand NISMO isn’t ruling out the idea of developing its own supercar.*
> 
> In a recent interview, Nissan’s chief product specialist, Hiroshi Tamura, admitted that one day, NISMO could have its very own model, similar to what AMG has done for the Mercedes brand. But it’s not something that will happen anytime soon, as Tamura added that NISMO 'is still a baby brand,' that needs protection.
> 
> ...


Read more about Nissan’s NISMO Brand Could Get a Standalone Supercar at AutoGuide.com.


----------

